# Sram Red cassette and Easton EA90SLX wheels?



## IanChilders (Dec 24, 2008)

I just received a new set of Easton EA90SLX wheels and I am unable to mount the Red Powerdome cassette on the factory Shimano threaded hub. Is anyone successfully running a Red cassette on these wheels? Which hub am I going to have to purchase and from where can I get it? Thanks.


----------



## alisoylu (Oct 1, 2008)

You need a different freehub body. The shimano 10 will not work. You need the shimano 9 or the SRAM red specific cassette body. If you call Easton, you can order one from them directly.The RED body is ligther and more expensive and will not work with any other cassette. The 9sp body will work with RED and other SRAM cassettes.

Part #s nd more info in this doc http://www.eastonbike.com/downloadable_files_unprotected/wheels/Cass Body Compatibility Chart.pdf


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Any guess what the cost of the new Red freehub body is? The 9spd is probably more practical, anyways.


----------



## alisoylu (Oct 1, 2008)

The RED specific body is a little over $100. The 9sp is probably 1/2 the price and is better if you don't mind the extra few grams since it'll work with different cassettes as well


----------



## IanChilders (Dec 24, 2008)

Currently my LBS is sending the rear wheel back to Easton to exchange the freehub body. Any idea if or how much it will cost me to get the Red freehub after the 2010 Shimano trade?


----------



## alisoylu (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm not sure. But it seems pretty pointless to send the wheel back to easton. You just need a couple of hex wrenches to swap out the cassette. You can call easton directly and ask for prices for the hub bodies. Your LBS should be able to swap out the bodies in no time.


----------



## IanChilders (Dec 24, 2008)

Yea, that seems more practical to me as well. I need to call and see what's going on with it. I'm just really bummed, because I bought these wheels at the beginning of December, but didn't open them until Christmas so I'd have a large gift to receive. I wish I would've tried mounting the cassette when I first got them, because I'd probably be riding them right now if I had.


----------



## alisoylu (Oct 1, 2008)

Trust me, I know how that feels


----------

